# carlosloozer.com



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.carlosloozer.com/


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

It's funny cause it's so true.

-Petey


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha, he's dribbling a bag of money.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I just love that they gave him a scrooge mcduck tattoo. Absolutely classic. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

lmao


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

_Peace be with_ you all!!!!!!!!!~!!!!!


----------



## osballa50 (Jun 28, 2004)

lol..... im liken the picture posted by futuristxen


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
Abosutely Funnie! Love the picks!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Look at his arm. :laugh:


----------



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

Cavs fans need to get over Boozer. Odds are he probably did nothing wrong anyways.


----------



## Insipid549 (Feb 4, 2004)

:laugh: Ha, that's awesome.

I thought this was good, too:

Boozer raids "take a penny, leave a penny" dish


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

How in the hell are they gonna call Boozer greedy then turn around and charge $17.00 for a cheap, iron-on logo t-shirt?


----------



## Zonker (Jul 31, 2004)

funny but unfair. would YOU turn down that money? Are you SURE?


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Good point...


Forget integrity (he says he did nothing wrong...didn't commit to anything)


Simple Question:


68 million dollars or 41 million dollars?


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Of course he did nothing wrong... everibody is mad because they want to see Lebron succed... and boozer would really help with that if he had stayed in cleveland...

Boozer leaving means that if Cleveland doesn't upgrade team in a couple of years Lebron could leave to a better team to try a championship...

At least that's how i see the whole unfairness thing... Boozer did nothing wrong.. lot's of players do this every offseason!

But the picks are still funny! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: ehehehehehe


----------

